# does your chi look sad??



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

do any of your chis look sad
i mean all the time.
i think amber does.
even when her tail waggs,
when she plays, she just has that
look on her face.
my mother even commented.
i know shes happy but its just the face.
maybe its her colouring, i just dont know


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You know when you look at somebody and you think god she/he looks miserable but you find out they're not, it's just the expression on their face,maybe she's just got one of those little faces,i'm sure living with you she 's not.looking at your pics Mindy looks as if she has a smile on her face all the time,then you look at Amber and she hasn't so looks sad (LOL)


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

now michele you get what i mean!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I have that face this morning,it's raining and colder


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

My Bella has a very serious face.....people always mention how she looks " unhappy " It makes me feel bad when they say it as I know she is a very contented little girl...I think of her as being thoughtful and observant ...


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Amanda that just sounds like Honey she always looks sad even when i know shes happy lol im always calling her wee sad sam lmao xx


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

We have a cat like that, always has the most unhappy look on her face, so I know exactly what you mean. 

As for Max, well... he just looks naughty all the time!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yep, Milo has a sad look all the time even though he's obviously not. LOL Just like Malrey has a permanent "guilty" expression on his face. It's just apart of their look/expression.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

michele said:


> I have that face this morning,it's raining and colder


LOL! that cracked me up


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I know she can't be sad with such a good mommy, I think it is the coloring/markings that makes her expression look sad.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought I was the only one with the "always sad face" chi! Benny looks sad all the time, he is quite the happy boy however!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Another sad sack face


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ivy kind of has that sad/gormless look all the time too, even when she is super happy she makes the face lol. Just something about the way shes put together I guess!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie always looks 'worried'. She wrinkles that little forehead up and watches everything. She doesn't seem to be a nervous sort, though, and with her princess lifestyle, she shouldn't have a worry in the world!

Pedro always looks SO sad. When we first got him, I thought it was because he was abused in his former home, but then I realized he's just a serious little old man...He has learned to 'smile' recently, much to my husband and my delight! We were both dumbfounded the first time we saw it! I guess it took him this long to settle in!

Both my babies cry if they are scolded, or if we don't give them a bite of something they really, really want...Real live tears...


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I think it's just how they look Amanda.
They know how to melt us and get what they want with faces like that eh. lol
When Dillon isnt looking goofy he looks sad ha!
Darla looks cheeky and as if she is looking at me like i am daft at times.
She also looks sad aswell.
Daisy either looks worried or sad. hahaha!! bless them.
They are all completely doted on and spoiled and i know yours are too. xxx


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

I Think its all in the eyes, glyn always looks sad, (Broken paw or not) & i swear his eyes water when he looks at me !!


----------



## chisrock (Jul 4, 2011)

my mum says chilli looks sad and worried: even though hes totally doted on, i just think hes really smart...... hey this face gets me loads more hugs kisses and treats off my grammyxx


----------

